# Stabila torpedo level



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.lowes.com/pd_196675-52044-TL043M_1z0wcmnZ1z11xdwZ1z140pi__?productId=3498662&pl=1


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Stabila makes some of the best levels out there, but you will pay for it. I think their cheapest torpedo level is $35-$40, going up to around $100....maybe more for an electronic one.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Honestly, pick the one you like. They are all some of the best you can get. Mine is around 15 years old and still perfectly fine.

I have this one:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I know those levels are of good quality. I'm assuming you don't use them for trim, or perhaps tape the edges? 
I have a Johnston or empire for the most part. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Speedy Petey is right.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Honestly, pick the one you like. They are all some of the best you can get. Mine is around 15 years old and still perfectly fine.
> 
> I have this one:


This probably sounds stupid but how do they stand up to drops from 15' to the concrete? Do they make a lighted version?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

wendon said:


> This probably sounds stupid but how do they stand up to drops from 15' to the concrete? Do they make a lighted version?


I've dropped it plenty of times, but never from that kind of height. I think anything is questionable after a fall like that.

Not sure about lighted, never looked for one.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Stabilas are designed for the OTHER trades.

Klein's is more than sufficient for our trade.

I have a hyper accurate level -- designed for millwrights -- and used for some athletic layouts.

It cost a MINT. It's too accurate to use.

Over kill -- is over kill.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I personally prefer a level with straight edges. I use a kline as well when I'm bending pipe and roughing in commercial. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

I have had two. The first one was like 20 years old. A couple of the magnets had broke, I took it in and got it replaced for free. Great warranty! Only level I will ever use.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I have the Klein and the Swanson pictured, as well as various Greenlee models.

Dollar for dollar the Swanson is better.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

In Canada you're looking at 40 or 50 bucks for one of those. I ended up buying an Empire level with a conduit clamp.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

This is my fave

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BBT305G?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I used to use a Stabilia, but after leaving it in a valve pit for a few months it is too trashy looking to use now. I bought a couple Bostich ones that suck, and will be replaced at some point. That checkpoint one Sabrina posted looks pretty decent, and the price is a hell of a lot better than a stabilia.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

sbrn33 said:


> This is my fave
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BBT305G?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00


I have the same one and am very pleased with it. The size seems just right for most things, I have a smaller Swanson with the anti dog for bending.


----------



## Bogart (Jul 20, 2015)

I pretty much use my Klein Torp for everything but when bending Pipe I have used this for over 15 years and love it...the adjustable protractor comes in handy all while fitting nicely in the back of my pocket


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Can't go wrong with the Swanson savage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm partial to this one. it's tiny enough to carry everyday, fits it my pouch and even my front pocket if i need it. Leveling anything of importance like a vertical surface mounted pipe, I'll break out my 24-inch, although that mostly gets used as a straight edge these days.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BBT3074/ref=s9_dcbhz_bw_g469_i3_sh


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Mshow1323 said:


> I'm partial to this one. it's tiny enough to carry everyday, fits it my pouch and even my front pocket if i need it. Leveling anything of importance like a vertical surface mounted pipe, I'll break out my 24-inch, although that mostly gets used as a straight edge these days.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BBT3074/ref=s9_dcbhz_bw_g469_i3_sh


Thanks, that little guy is sweet.
I also like the flat edges. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Not sure how good this is going to be but picked one up. $28 Canadian at HD. I think down south you guys can get it for $20 of your bucks. Has a nice feel to it.

Rotating vial for identifying & duplicating angles, slopes and pitch










http://www.dewalt.com/tools/hand-tools-levels-and-squares-dwht43003.aspx


----------



## dirtyfrank (Jan 25, 2011)

I've had a stabila torpedo level for 2 years. It's the best one i've had. Things get dropped. nature of the trade. the key to it is that there aren't crappy plastic parts that inevitably will break off. I have dropped mine several times, it's still accurate. The finish has a few chips as to be expected, but otherwise still looks great. Plus the magnet is still super strong.

It's probably double the cost of some "equivalent" levels (and in some brands case maybe the same price), but if you dont lose your stuff all the time, you'll get years out of it. 

stabila specializes in levels and measurement systems, so your money should be well spent on one unless their quality has gone down since I got mine a few years ago. 

cheers


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I got this one and I really like it. I realize that it's kind of geared towards plumbers (1.5 deg drainage option and B tank key), but it's really solidly built, all metal all the way around the outside. And a feature that I at first thought was kind of gimmicky, but that I've since come to really appreciate, is the "Plumb-Site" feature: the plumb vial has a 45 deg mirror so that you can see it by looking at the edge. Really handy for tight spots etc. And it was pretty cheap I think.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

daveEM said:


> Not sure how good this is going to be but picked one up. $28 Canadian at HD. I think down south you guys can get it for $20 of your bucks. Has a nice feel to it.
> 
> Rotating vial for identifying & duplicating angles, slopes and pitch
> 
> ...


I saw that one this weekend, almost picked it up.
Does it have a good magnet on it ?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Seems to stick pretty good to conduit and the work bench. 

Had to file the sharp edges where the plastic pieces are especially the center bubble.

I like it.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

daveEM said:


> Seems to stick pretty good to conduit and the work bench.
> 
> Had to file the sharp edges where the plastic pieces are especially the center bubble.
> 
> I like it.


It looks good, maybe another one to add to the arsenal. We tend to collect stuff that does one thing very well, and a bunch of things that do multiple things okay.

A never ending stream of tool purchases!


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

daveEM said:


> Seems to stick pretty good to conduit and the work bench.


Can that DeWalt's end magnet(s) support the level's weight if it's cantilevered?

The Bostitch/Stanley FatMax Xtreme, an inexpensive clone of Stabila's rotating vial model has strong magnets, but not enough of them.

http://www.bostitch.com/en-us/tools/hand-tools/measuring-and-layout/torpedo-level/43-709


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

derit said:


> Can that DeWalt's end magnet(s) support the level's weight if it's cantilevered?
> 
> The Bostitch/Stanley FatMax Xtreme, an inexpensive clone of Stabila's rotating vial model has strong magnets, but not enough of them.
> 
> http://www.bostitch.com/en-us/tools/hand-tools/measuring-and-layout/torpedo-level/43-709


Had the Stanley and it doesnt hold well on 4 squares.. magnet placement. Coworker has the Stablia and it seems solid and the warranty is exceptional. But I just upgraded to Klein with rare earths a few years back. I still want the 4' digital Stablia and maybe the 2' digital Empire that my part time carpenter dad has.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

derit said:


> Can that DeWalt's end magnet(s) support the level's weight if it's cantilevered?


Yeah, seems fine.


----------



## TheApprentice_ (Apr 11, 2015)

I bought the $40 Klein rare earth one and it's good but I broke it and bought the Swanson one that has the exact body shape and everything just different color and only $20 works the exact same way


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

To keep the magnets from falling out, copy the Bostitch/Stanley idea of center punching two spots in the aluminum around each magnet cavity, physically retaining them regardless of glue strength. The level should then last a lifetime.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

^^ That's how the DeWalt magnets are retained.


----------

